#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Cost or working permit ?

## dubois

Hi,



My wife own a restaurant in Khon Kaen, if i want to help her and work with her how much the working permit will cost please ?


Thanks Mates !

----------


## Chico

Just work for her and stay in the background.

google is your friend.

ttps://www.google.co.th/search?q=work+permit+thailand+cost&rlz=1C1RUCY_enT  H690TH690&oq=work+permits+thailand&aqs=chrome.2.69  i57j69i59j0l4.12096j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

----------


## Chico

Maybe not my friend. :Smile: 

Thai Work Permit Basics | ThaiEmbassy.com

----------


## dubois

> Maybe not my friend.
> 
> Thai Work Permit Basics | ThaiEmbassy.com




Thanks Chico, i forgot to mention that i would like to know the cost for my wife who own the business to hire me excepted the salary of course. It's just a medium size western restaurant with 12 tables and i will be the only foreign. I would like just help in the Kitchen, i won't do that to earn money.


Thanks again if someone can share his experiences, it's better than Google sometimes  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

You cant work in the restaurant service trade at all. Its that simple. Your wife cant hire you.

----------


## dubois

> You cant work in the restaurant service trade at all. Its that simple. Your wife cant hire you.




I know some foreigners who works legally in a restaurant...

----------


## aging one

> I know some foreigners who works legally in a restaurant...


Then ask them...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pragmatic

A farang near me used to work in his supermarket in the evenings. Never had a work permit and was very unlikely he'd be visited by immigration.

----------


## dubois

> A farang near me used to work in his supermarket in the evenings. Never had a work permit and was very unlikely he'd be visited by immigration.




I will not take this risk...

----------


## Pragmatic

> I will not take this risk...


 Risk? As a first timer, I'd imagine you'd just get a warning if caught. Have you done work on your house? If so, why take the risk?

----------


## thaimeme

> You cant work in the restaurant service trade at all. Its that simple. Your wife cant hire you.


 
For someone that's an old hand, you know shit.

I'm slightly embarrassed for you, P....


 ::chitown::

----------


## aging one

*Prohibited Occupations in Thailand*



Foreigners are allowed to work in  Thailand if you have a valid visa, a work permit and are employed with  an occupation that does not violate the Alien Employment Act. If you are  a foreigner and you intend to work in Thailand, you are subject to the  Alien Employment Act, which requires you to have a work permit to be  issued by the Department of Employment, Ministry of Labour, or unless it  falls within an exception of the said Act.

 According to Thai law,  foreigners can work in the country but factors such as the national  security, as well as the need of alien labour for the development of the  country are being considered. Thai nationals are still to be given  priority.
*Listed below are the businesses that are prohibited to foreigners:*
 The Alien Business Law  (N.E.C. Announcement 281). Business activities falling in categories A  & B are generally closed to foreigners. Under category C you must  obtain a permit prior to commencing business. Businesses outside these  categories are exempt. The Ministry of Commerce will also help  applications of non trading offices.
*Category A:* 
 1. Agriculture: rice farming; salt farming.
2. Commercial Business: Internal trade in local agriculture products, Land trade.
3. Service business: Accounting, farming animals, architecture,  advertising, brokerage, auctioning, Barber, hair dressing &  beautician. Building industry.
*Category B.* 
 1. Agriculture Business: orchids, cultivation, animal husbandry including silk worm raising, timbering, fishing.
2. Industrial & Handicraft: Rice milling, Flour making, sugar,  alcohol & non alcohol drinks, Ice cream, Pharmaceutical  manufacturing, cold storage, timber, gold, silver and inlaid stone, wood  carving, lacquer-ware, match making, cement etc, Dynamiting rocks,  Manufacturing garments & shoes, Printing, newspaper publishing, silk  weaving or silk printing, manufacture of finished products in silk.
3. Commercial: all retailing not in category C. Or trading not in  Category C, selling food an drinks, trading of antiques & fine arts.
4. Service Industry: Tour agency, Hotels except Hotel management, photography, laundering, dress making and service jobs.
5. Land, water & i.e.  Transport.
*Category C.* 
 You are allowed to do the following:
Exporting, all wholesale trades not in A & B. retiling machinery,  equipment & tools, selling food, beverages that promote tourism.  Industrial & handicraft Business: manufacturing animal feeds,  vegetable oil extraction, textile manufacturing, dyeing, fabric  printing, glass ware manufacturing, making plates and bowls, stationary  & printing paper, rock salt mining, mining.
 In the category, you have to apply for a work permit in order to do business legally in Thailand.

----------


## Chico

AO You're wrong there are many foreign Chefs working in the hotel and restaurant trade, though I doubt very much the OP would get a work permit, I believe it depends on the revenue and how many people work for the establishment etc.

Being Manual Labour without the skills would be impossible, best to work in the back, and keep it quiet

----------


## crackerjack101

> 4. Service Industry: Tour agency, Hotels except Hotel management, photography, laundering, dress making and service jobs.


would a "Head Chef" be considered "Management"?

----------


## Pragmatic

Do farang tourist police need a work permit?  :Confused:

----------


## Neverna

> Hi,
> My wife own a restaurant in Khon Kaen, if i want to help her and work with her how much the working permit will cost please ?
> Thanks Mates !


The cost of work permits depends on how long they are valid. As far as I know, the following rates apply:

Less than 3 months: 750 baht 
From 3 to 6 months: 1500 baht
From 6 months to one year: 3000 baht

Ministry of Labour website: 
http://www.mol.go.th/employee/permission_work
http://www.mol.go.th/employee/rate_free

To be certain of the price and if you can get a work permit for the job, ask at the local Labour Department office.

----------


## aging one

boys I do realize there are foreign chefs, that was my first work permit. But helping out behind the counter in the wifes place is not really the same is it?  




> For someone that's an old hand, you know shit.  I'm slightly embarrassed for you, P....


Did that quote make you feel needed Jeff? At least you wrote it in English.

Lets see  how it plays out.  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

This is from a thread 2006.




> Quote:
>                          Originally Posted by *stroller* 
> _Is it still 55.000bt/month minimum income to obtain a work permit at immigation?_
> 
> YES


  The 'Yes' reply was from DD.   https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...st-police.html (More farang Tourist Police)

----------


## Neverna

^ 10 years ago is a long time ago. Laws, rules and regulations change, and also, that 55,000 baht a month figure wasn't true even then (in 2006).

----------


## Albert Shagnasty2017

About 3,500bt a month.

----------


## crackerjack101

> About 3,500bt a month.



Good to see you back albert.
Assuming it's you.
As in the old. 
As in .... wtf.... welcome back.    :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

Copied from another forum but may help?



> In order to apply for the work permit you would probably have to leave  the country to obtain a different entry than one from a OA visa or to  cancel you extension of stay based upon retirement. 
>    	Most work permit offices will not accept a applicant if you are here for retirement. 
>    	After the work permit application is accepted you would then need to get a non-b visa for it to be issued.

----------


## toddaniels

> Originally Posted by *stroller* 
> _Is it still 55.000bt/month minimum income to obtain a work permit at immigation?_


Umm, work permits are issued by the Labor Ministry, not the thai immigration office.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Be that as it may, you can be on a "yearly extension of stay" based on marriage, raising kids (and in some provinces even on being over 50 "retirement") and get a work permit from the Dep't of Labor. 

You CANNOT be on a permission to stay stamp from a Non-Immigrant Type O-A longstay visa that you got from your country before you came here. 
That has employment prohibited stamped right on the visa itself.

BTW, here's a list of trades that foreigners cannot engage in. This was actually posted on the Dept of Labor's website for a day before they pulled it.

----------


## raycarey

> unlikely he'd be visited by immigration.





> I'd imagine you'd just get a warning if caught.


unlikely?

you'd imagine?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Headworx

> 


Why oh fucking why don't they just get a Farang who can read Thai to interpret this sort of thing in 2-3 minutes so they don't look so stupid?. That's a rhetorical question Todd, obviously.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic unlikely he'd be visited by immigration. Quote: Originally Posted by Pragmatic I'd imagine you'd just get a warning if caught. unlikely?  you'd imagine?


 Immigration doesn't cover work permits.
There's a difference in doing a menial job ie cooking a breakfast or building yourself a brick BBQ to being an English teacher, or the likes, working full time.

----------


## Seekingasylum

It's just an extension of saving face, and the brainwashing that Thailand is the centre of the universe and Thai are naturally superior to all foreigners in everything.

----------


## taxexile

In hua hin about three years ago, the immigration and labour police were watching restaurants after a complaint from a thai about foreigners working in foreign owned bars and cafes.

One foreigner was arrested, he was observed serving coffee to guests.

It turns out that the cafe was owned by his wife and they lived in the rooms above.

The customers he served were in fact his mates who had come over for an afternoon chinwag and he had made coffee for them and brought it to the table.

He paid 100,000 baht in fines to avoid prosecution, imprisonment and deportation.

Another one caught on the same day was fined a similar amount for helping with the washing up in his mothers restaurant.

----------

